# Blueberry Pomegranate Rocks!



## Duster (Dec 23, 2010)

I racked and sweetened my blueberry pomegranate wine tonight and had to pull a small sample, I must say this is even better than the peach mango wine that my wife swore was unbeatable.
I'm still new but I believe I am getting the hang of this thanks to you guys and gals here!
*Thank You* ​


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for participating and keeping us posted on what you're doing.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 23, 2010)

That was a huge hit for me as well. It will be made again.


----------



## Catfish (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you guys have a Pomegranate or Pomegranate-Blueberry recipe you would share with me? The fiancee says she really wants me to make a Pomegranate wine. I wont charge her too much per bottle.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a recipe i hijacked and changed to suit me. Think it was originally for cranberry. My Blueberry/Pom is still in the primary so i can't comment on how its turning out yet but it is bubbling away very nicely!

Blueberry Pomegranate Wine 

6 Gallon recipe

6.5 Gallons of 100% Juice
(Sugar to 1.085 Sg)
6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
¼ tsp – K-Meta
1 ½ tsp – Tannin
6 Gallons - Water

Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and Grape Concentrate and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. 

Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. 

Stir twice daily. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. 

You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. \

At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh ignore the part about the bag of fruit as this is a juice recipe.


----------

